# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  MB + KontorinisMD .... σε μεταπροπονητικό "γεύμα".

## Muscleboss

Καλές οι δεξτρόζες και οι μαλτοδεξτρίνες μεταπροπονητικά... αλλά οι λουκουμάδες είναι άλλη φασή...

Μετά από εξαντλητική προπόνηση συνοδέψαμε την πρωτείνη με παραδοσιακούς λουκουμάδες.

Πόσες μερίδες καταναλώθηκαν μη ρωτάτε...

φυσικά και δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν πηρούνια....  :01. Embarassed:   :08. Turtle:  

*Κι όμως η φώτο ΔΕΝ είναι στημένη!*  :08. Food:   :08. Food:   :08. Food:  


 

ΜΒ

----------


## thegravijia

:03. Clapping:  
ομως ποιος ειναι ποιος τωρα..?

----------


## Muscleboss

αριστερά εγώ, δεξιά KontorinisMD..  :01. Mr. Green:  

MB

----------


## thegravijia

ασχετο αλλα αθηνα μενετε?

----------


## Exci

Τολματε να κυκλοφορειτε χωρις μπλουζακι   :bodybuilding.gr:   ?   :08. Spank:

----------


## napstor

ο πανος μενει πατρα.ωποτε λογικα και ο κοντορινης

----------


## thegravijia

οκ δεν το ηξερα...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτό είναι φόρτωμα γεμίζουν και οι γωνίες πάνε παντού οι λουκουμάδες μπράβο παιδιά σας βλέπω και σας χαίρομαι και ομολογώ μου άνοιξε η όρεξη  :08. Food:   :08. Food:

----------


## tezaman

πο πο πο πο πο πο παναγία μου και χριστε μου!!!! μπορούσα να το κάνω αυτό όλη μέρα!!!!  :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## slaine

χθες πήγα μια τσάρκα και δεν ήξερα τι να παραγγείλω στην καφετέρια και τελικά πήρα λουκουμάδες με λιωμένη πραλίνα από πάνω...  :08. Turtle:   :02. Love:   :02. Smile:  

και χάρηκα που είδα ότι τρώω ό,τι και οι πρωταθλητές!  :01. Wink:   :05. Posing:  

keep up the good work!  :08. Food:   :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## slaine

άσχετο από όταν σας είχα δει διπλάσιοι φαίνεστε!  :02. Shock:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## stavro

ωραια ιδεα για αποκατασταση γλυκογονου  :02. Idea:  
Μπραβο παιδες σας συνχαιρω  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

από τους πολλούς λουκουμάδες, σηκώθηκα το πρωί και είχα μισή ώρα στη τουαλέτα... "άδειαζα"...  :02. Bounce:  

ΜΒ

----------


## RUHL

> άσχετο από όταν σας είχα δει διπλάσιοι φαίνεστε!


Αναβολικοι λουκουμαδες 8)

----------


## Antonio

Γιατρέ προσοχή στο ζάχαρο!!!  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

Πω πω... μου ανοιξατε την ορεξη και δεν εχει πολυ ωρα που εκανα γευμα...

Και εγω αμα ειναι να φαω κατι εξω απο το διαιτολογιο μου, το τσακιζω και δεν μερταω την ποσοτητα. 
 :08. Food:   :08. Food:   :08. Food:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Ποπο...αυτα ειναι  :03. Bowdown:  
Ακουσα καπου οτι ειναι αναβολικοι οι λουκουμαδες,και αν τρωω θα γινω σαν τον mb και τον kontorini  :02. Idea:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## slaine

πάντως το rtd  ρεφλεξ με τους λουκουμάδες τα σπάει!!!!  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

θα ετριβε τα χερια του ο μαγαζάτορας μόλις σας είδε,μπήκαν τα αγρίμια σου λέει,μήπως κατέβασε και ρολά ;;  :02. Affraid:

----------


## billys15

Ετσι αυτο ειναι! Αφηστε τα νατρια και την κρεατινη μια φορα!  :01. lol:  Παντως κριμα που δεν εχω τωρα λουκουμαδες  :01. Sad:  .Για τιμωρια θα φαω το βραδυ 2πλη μπουγατσα!!  :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## yannis88

Έτσι οι σωστοί bodybuilder..100% προσύλωση ακόμα και όταν τρώνε λουκουμάδες!Τα σαγόνια σε κόπωση!  :08. Food:   :08. Food:

----------


## thegravijia

σε τι βαρος βρισκεσται αυτη τη στιγμη boss...? ο KontorinisMD?

----------


## JohnyB

> χθες πήγα μια τσάρκα και δεν ήξερα τι να παραγγείλω στην καφετέρια και τελικά πήρα λουκουμάδες με λιωμένη πραλίνα από πάνω...    
> 
> και χάρηκα που είδα ότι τρώω ό,τι και οι πρωταθλητές!   
> 
> keep up the good work!


+100000!!!!!
Και γω!!!!!Τωρα που το ξερω θα το κανω συστημα!!!!!!
Τερμα οι κρεπες!!!!!!!  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## KontorinisMD

Παιδιά 1-2 φορές το μήνα γίνεται αυτό, μην πλακωθείτε στους λουκουμάδες!  :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:  




> σε τι βαρος βρισκεσται αυτη τη στιγμη boss...? ο KontorinisMD?


KontorinisMD --> 111kg   :05. Biceps:   :02. Rocking:  

MB ---> 101 kg   :08. One Laugh:   :02. Nana na nana:   :02. Nana na nana:   :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## thegravijia

KontorinisMD --> 111kg   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  

τι ποσοστο λιπους εχεις κ ποσο υψος...?
ποσα χρονια ασχολησε?

----------


## slaine

πλάκα κάνεις έτσι? δε βλέπςι τη φωτό στα άβατάρ του???  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## RUHL

> πλάκα κάνεις έτσι? δε βλέπςι τη φωτό στα άβατάρ του???


Ειναι φανταρος τωρα(ετσι θυμαμε) μπορει να κοντηνε και να χοντρηνε  :02. Porc:   ας πει ο ιδιος  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

δεν είναι φαντάρος, ο γιώργος είναι στην καλύτερη φόρμα που ήταν ποτέ.

ΜΒ

----------


## RUHL

καλα ρε τι γηνετε με σας μια θελει να μπει  μια δεν θελει   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:   μπερδευτικα τι να κανω

Θα κατεβει τον μαιο πουθενα?

----------


## thegravijia

το ειδα το αβαταρ ρε σλαινε απλα ρωτησα ποσα χρονια ασχολητε...
κακο ειναι,../?

----------


## ioannis1

μπραβο παιδια.κρατατε τοπαλιο στυλ των ββ στο φαγητο βλεπω...  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## KontorinisMD

^ Ακριβώς Γιάννη... old school!!!!!!  :03. Thumb up:  

thegravijia: Ασχολούμαι περισσότερο από 10 χρόνια. Τα τελευταία 9 κάνω μαζί με τον Muscleboss.  :05. Hantel:

----------


## Gasturb

> 


Εγώ πιστεύω ειναι κουλουράκια απο βρώμη   :02. Smile:

----------


## slaine

μόλις πρόσεξα ότι ο ΜΒ πάνω στην προσπάθεια να κατασπαράξει τον κακόμοιρο λουκουμά έσπασε το μάρμαρο στο τραπεζάκι!!! φαντάσου!  :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## psv

> μόλις πρόσεξα ότι ο ΜΒ πάνω στην προσπάθεια να κατασπαράξει τον κακόμοιρο λουκουμά έσπασε το μάρμαρο στο τραπεζάκι!!! φαντάσου!


Ολοι οι bodybuilders εκει πανε και τρωνε μαλλον.Και στο πισω τραπεζι σπασμενο ειναι  :02. Affraid:   :01. Razz:  .Το γευμα παντως δεν το εγκρινω















 :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## slaine

αμέσως να το χαλάσεις εσύ... νταξ μπορεί να είναι το σχέδιο τέτοιο  :01. Sneaky:

----------


## psv

Μμμμμμμμ....Τωρα που το λες...Iσως να ειναι ετσι  :02. Idea:

----------


## Levrone

τωρα που ειδα τη φωτο θυμαμαι μια φορα που ημουν στο γυμναστηριο..στα αποδυτηρια λοιπον με πλησιαζει ενα τυπακι, η κλασσικη περιπτωση, και με ρωτουσε τι τρωω, ποσα χρονια κανω κτλ..του ειπα καποια πραγματα και μου λεει γεματος χαρα "οκ, θα τα ξεκινησω απο σημερα!" ...

το βραδυ λοιπον πηγα σε ενα σουβλατζιδικο να παρω του αδερφου μου σουβλακι..δε μπορω να περιγραψω τη ντροπη που ενιωσα και εγω και αυτος οταν τον ειδα μεσα να τρωει..εγω απ τη μια που μπηκα  -χωρις αυτος να ξερει οτι ηταν για τον αδερφο μου-  και αυτος που το ιδιο μεσημερι μου ελεγε πως θα ξεκινησει πιστη σωστη διατροφη...το απολυτο ξεβράκωμα.. εννοειται και δε με ξαναρωτησε τιποτα..  :08. Turtle:

----------


## siak02

Παντος τα μαχαιροπιρουνα δεν τα λερωσε κανεις τους  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## tolis93

guys γιατι δε μου τις βγαζει???? :01. Sad:  και ψοφαγα να δω τις συγκεκριμενες φωτο!!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Ξανακοίτα toli  :01. Wink: 




> Καλές οι δεξτρόζες και οι μαλτοδεξτρίνες μεταπροπονητικά... αλλά οι λουκουμάδες είναι άλλη φασή...
> 
> Μετά από εξαντλητική προπόνηση συνοδέψαμε την πρωτείνη με παραδοσιακούς λουκουμάδες.
> 
> Πόσες μερίδες καταναλώθηκαν μη ρωτάτε...
> 
> φυσικά και δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν πηρούνια....   
> 
> *Κι όμως η φώτο ΔΕΝ είναι στημένη!*    
> ...

----------


## gym

αληθεια τι ειναι?σαν λουκουμαδες φαινονται αλλα περιεργοι...

εντιτ...ειδα ειδα...αχχααχ

----------


## tolis93

> ^ Ξανακοίτα toli


κυριλε τις εβγαλε...πω ρε μανα μου...μιλαμε για εργο τεχνης εδω...δε νομιζω να γινεται κατι καλυτερο...τα τουμπανα τρωνε τα τουμπανα...μιλαμε για πολυ σφιχτικο γευμα...
βασικα πλεον δειχνω σεβασμο...και νομιζα πως ετρωγα πολυ....

----------

